# 4 months, Worried about ears (Updated)



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Do you think they will go up? The one ear was up for 3 days both went up and down for about a month or so. They usually are in that side flying nun position now since he’s teething they are flopped forward but still out to the sides.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Once up they always stand, is the general rule I've always lived by and experienced. Many dog's ears don't go up at all fully until they're done teething at around 6 months. Relax, you're dog will have prick ears! She's gorgeous BTW!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GSD's ears have a tendency to do their own thing until they're done teething. They look like normal GSD ears on a puppy...up one day, down the next. Relax.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

This how they are now


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> Once up they always stand, is the general rule I've always lived by and experienced. Many dog's ears don't go up at all fully until they're done teething at around 6 months. Relax, you're dog will have prick ears! She's gorgeous BTW!


Thank you he’s a male I’m just wondering because one has been up for a few days and both up and down I’m just confused do they have to be up and STAY up in order for them to be up permanently or is it okay if they go up for a few days or so then flop down?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

They go up and down and all around... not to worry! Perfectly normal.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

The ear dance of many different positions is normal. Even if they are down now if they have been up before they almost always eventually go up and stay up.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> They go up and down and all around... not to worry! Perfectly normal.


Okay thank you I’ll really try not to worry 😅 I’m just going to trust everyone


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Whiteshepherds said:


> GSD's ears have a tendency to do their own thing until they're done teething. They look like normal GSD ears on a puppy...up one day, down the next. Relax.


Okay haha.. I’ll try not to freak out it’s hard though 😅


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> The ear dance of many different positions is normal. Even if they are down now if they have been up before they almost always eventually go up and stay up.


Okay thank you ill try not to worry so much lol


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

I agree with everyone else here. You really have absolutely nothing to worry about, it's very clear that his ears will definitely go up eventually.

My little guys ears were up since he was like 3 weeks, and he's done the ear dance a few times but only for a day or so, he's also 4 months like yours!

If they go up and then down again they'll be back up for sure.

Goodluck with your beautiful boy!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> I agree with everyone else here. You really have absolutely nothing to worry about, it's very clear that his ears will definitely go up eventually.
> 
> My little guys ears were up since he was like 3 weeks, and he's done the ear dance a few times but only for a day or so, he's also 4 months like yours!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That really helps a lot now I all I have to do is just wait haha ❤ Can’t wait I’m one of those people who want things now lol


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Thank you so much! That really helps a lot now I all I have to do is just wait haha ❤ Can’t wait I’m one of those people who want things now lol


Completely understandable, when my boys ears went floppy I was so worried aswell, because because thought he might have hurt them or they weren't gonna come back. So like I get you 🥰

Your guys paws are huge, may I ask how much he weighs about at the moment ?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Completely understandable, when my boys ears went floppy I was so worried aswell, because because thought he might have hurt them or they weren't gonna come back. So like I get you 🥰
> 
> Your guys paws are huge, may I ask how much he weighs about at the moment ?


He weighs 36 pounds at the moment don’t know now though. The reason why I was worried was because his ears never both stayed up only one of the other for about a day or so but both went up and down and both can go up for a few seconds I’ve seen it, but it’s usually the one ear that has been up for a 3 days or so, I guess I’m just wondering how long is normal? Like long periods of time or short periods of time?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ears will do what they do. Up and down is totally normal.
Side note-you need to remove his collar in the crate, especially because it's a wire crate. The risk is very real.


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> He weighs 36 pounds at the moment don’t know now though. The reason why I was worried was because his ears never both stayed up only one of the other for about a day or so but both went up and down and both can go up for a few seconds I’ve seen it, but it’s usually the one ear that has been up for a 3 days or so, I guess I’m just wondering how long is normal? Like long periods of time or short periods of time?


Sounds completely normal to me. From the pics his ears are really big and he'll eventually grow into them, that's probably why they're taking a bit longer to both stay up. There's no 'normal', it's different for every puppy, but once again, the golden rule is that if they've been up, they're coming back 👏


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Kiki18 said:


> Okay thank you I’ll really try not to worry 😅 I’m just going to trust everyone


So, trust this as well. What you Should be focused on NOW is training! Now is the time to lay a good foundation that will help throughout the dog's life! Forget the ears, teach a solid recall, a down stay, a drop it, and a leave it. These commands will do wonders in helping you manage a huge range of issues you might encounter in life! Dissuade any unwanted behaviors that you wouldn't want in an adult, primarily by teaching what it is you want! And above all, keep training light relaxed, and fun for you and the puppy!

The ears will take care of themselves, these things require some focus (I don't refer to it as work because it's fun), it takes lots of repetition and practice in a variety of locations/situations. 

Don't get all anxious about it LOL! Just spend time focusing on these basic things, later on you'll be so glad you did!

And if you are unsure or don't know how, hire a good balanced trainer to help! So much easier now than trying to fix issues later!

Good luck! It's a fun ride!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Ears will do what they do. Up and down is totally normal.
> Side note-you need to remove his collar in the crate, especially because it's a wire crate. The risk is very real.


Okay thank you


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> So, trust this as well. What you Should be focused on NOW is training! Now is the time to lay a good foundation that will help throughout the dog's life! Forget the ears, teach a solid recall, a down stay, a drop it, and a leave it. These commands will do wonders in helping you manage a huge range of issues you might encounter in life! Dissuade any unwanted behaviors that you wouldn't want in an adult, primarily by teaching what it is you want! And above all, keep training light relaxed, and fun for you and the puppy!
> 
> The ears will take care of themselves, these things require some focus (I don't refer to it as work because it's fun), it takes lots of repetition and practice in a variety of locations/situations.
> 
> ...


Thank you yes he’s learning fast he will be going to puppy school soon as well!❤


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Sounds completely normal to me. From the pics his ears are really big and he'll eventually grow into them, that's probably why they're taking a bit longer to both stay up. There's no 'normal', it's different for every puppy, but once again, the golden rule is that if they've been up, they're coming back 👏


Haha yes I noticed his ears a huge lol okay that’s good to know thank you 😊


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Ah the ear dance… love it! My dog’s ears were all over the place until finally staying up around 4.5 months.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Ah the ear dance… love it! My dog’s ears were all over the place until finally staying up around 4.5 months.


ohh okay i never knew this was an ear dance so i guess i was freaking out over something normal.. 😅 i have never had a dog before so this guy is full of surprises lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Ears will do what they do. Up and down is totally normal.
> Side note-you need to remove his collar in the crate, especially because it's a wire crate. The risk is very real.


 for now on i will take his collar off in his crate i never knew that until now! so thank you for telling me


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Ah the ear dance… love it! My dog’s ears were all over the place until finally staying up around 4.5 months.


is there a time period? like should they be up for weeks or months or is a day or 2, minutes or seconds etc. considered signs? the reason why is because when his ears or ear do come up they don't stay up for very long periods the longest was 1 ear up for 3 days then they went back down in the flying nun again or half way, when both ears are up its only for seconds, that's why I'm concerned...


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Kiki18 said:


> is there a time period? like should they be up for weeks or months or is a day or 2, minutes or seconds etc. considered signs? the reason why is because when his ears or ear do come up they don't stay up for very long periods the longest was 1 ear up for 3 days then they went back down in the flying nun again or half way, when both ears are up its only for seconds, that's why I'm concerned...


As far as I’ve seen there’s no time period. For example: Nadja’s ears were up when we brought her home at 8 weeks but went down a day later, fast forward a few months and they were up for good.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> As far as I’ve seen there’s no time period. For example: Nadja’s ears were up when we brought her home at 8 weeks but went down a day later, fast forward a few months and they were up for good.


Oh okay his weren't up when he was that young but all pups are different.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

No set time period for any of it. You have many months before you need worry about ears not up all the time.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> No set time period for any of it. You have many months before you need worry about ears not up all the time.


 okay thank you I’ll just be waiting and seeing how it goes everyday thank you everyone  I’m a lot less worried about ears now


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kiki18 said:


> for now on i will take his collar off in his crate i never knew that until now! so thank you for telling me


OK. Anytime you leave him alone or are not watching the collar should be off. Far too many dogs have caught collars on things and hung themselves. Since you are a new dog person you obviously would not know, but it is something you need to take seriously.
As for his ears, my current dog still had one tippy ear at nearly a year old. Healthy chews and a good diet will help but ears will do what they do.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> OK. Anytime you leave him alone or are not watching the collar should be off. Far too many dogs have caught collars on things and hung themselves. Since you are a new dog person you obviously would not know, but it is something you need to take seriously.
> As for his ears, my current dog still had one tippy ear at nearly a year old. Healthy chews and a good diet will help but ears will do what they do.


Okay thank you  and yup we just increased his feed since the vet said he was a bit underweight


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Stop .... worrying


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Stop .... worrying


I wish I could stop but it’s hard haha 😅 I’m just going to wait and see


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We have had 2 dogs over the years that took over 9 months for their ears to stand. Some take even longer.

Relax and enjoy your cute pup. His ears will be fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> We have had 2 dogs over the years that took over 9 months for their ears to stand. Some take even longer.
> 
> Relax and enjoy your cute pup. His ears will be fine.


Okay  Im just going to be waiting see what happens everyday ❤


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for all these. I was laughing and enjoying that crazy ear dance. Brought back hilarious memories.
One morning, I opened the crate and out popped Hans, both ears up.

Rolf’s ears were up at 5 weeks and never went back down. I have pics to prove it ❤


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Thanks for all these. I was laughing and enjoying that crazy ear dance. Brought back hilarious memories.
> One morning, I opened the crate and out popped Hans, both ears up.
> 
> Rolf’s ears were up at 5 weeks and never went back down. I have pics to prove it ❤
> View attachment 580272


Aww cute! ❤ I talked to the breeder she said if ears still not up at the end of November she would glue them


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Please just leave them alone. Just be patient and they will come up on their own. 

There is no correct timeline for standing ears. Every dog is different so please don't compare yours to other dogs.

There is no actual.proof that taping or glueing helps ears to stand. But there is evidence that they can be damaged by those methods so they will never come up. 

Give you pup lots of things to chew on and stop fretting about the ears. There are much more important things to be concerned about.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

How my pup looked at that age. Make sure you give him lots of tough things to chew on to build the cartilage in his ears. And don’t mess with his ears to much either, and it should be fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Please just leave them alone. Just be patient and they will come up on their own.
> 
> There is no correct timeline for standing ears. Every dog is different so please don't compare yours to other dogs.
> 
> ...


I really don’t want to glue or anything.. so I hope but I’m just concerned because when his ear was up it only stayed for short periods of time never months or weeks that’s I’m so worried i don’t know if it counts as signs..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Stuckey said:


> How my pup looked at that age. Make sure you give him lots of tough things to chew on to build the cartilage in his ears. And don’t mess with his ears to much either, and it should be fine.


Yeah we aren’t touching his ears , and we are trying to give him hard things but he doesn’t really she’s hard things I don’t know though since I’m not at my moms right now and that’s where he is.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Your pup's ears are doing exactly as they should. The time they stay up now makes no difference whatsoever as to whether or not they will come up in the future. If they have been up before, even for a minute or two, they will come up again.

He's probably still teething and ears normally go up and down during that time. So even if you did glue them and they stayed up afterwards, they would likely fall again, at least until after he was done teething.

Just leave them alone and stop obsessing about ears!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Your pup's ears are doing exactly as they should. The time they stay up now makes no difference whatsoever as to whether or not they will come up in the future. If they have been up before, even for a minute or two, they will come up again.
> 
> He's probably still teething and ears normally go up and down during that time. So even if you did glue them and they stayed up afterwards, they would likely fall again, at least until after he was done teething.
> 
> Just leave them alone and stop obsessing about ears!


Alright and yes he is still teething and that’s when I noticed them not going up as much I’m just going to let this whole ear obsession go it’s not healthy for me my family etc like I said thank you everyone know it’s just on me to trust and let nature do it’s thing ❤


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

These are Mia’s ears now. Your pups ears look as good or better than hers did at that age.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Stuckey said:


> View attachment 580273
> These are Mia’s ears now. Your pups ears look as good or better than hers did at that age.


Aw she’s beautiful! 😍 you have a very pretty dog! I’m not worried anymore  I’m just going to let him do his thing knowing they were up before gives me hope. So sorry for freaking out 😅


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We have all probably freaked out over ears with our first dogs. You are not alone there so don't feel bad. 

After the third or fourth pup or so, it doesn't seem so stressful and we can just enjoy how goofy they look!


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Kiki18 said:


> Aw she’s beautiful! 😍 you have a very pretty dog! I’m not worried anymore  I’m just going to let him do his thing knowing they were up before gives me hope. So sorry for freaking out 😅


Yes she is beautiful. And it’s fine that you freaked, I did about Mia. 😄


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> We have all probably freaked out over ears with our first dogs. You are not alone there so don't feel bad.
> 
> After the third or fourth pup or so, it doesn't seem so stressful and we can just enjoy how goofy they look!


Okay that’s good that I’m not alone haha ❤


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Stuckey said:


> Yes she is beautiful. And it’s fine that you freaked, I did about Mia. 😄


Haha I feel silly now 🥲😅


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kiki18 said:


> Okay that’s good that I’m not alone haha ❤


lol, there’s an entire section dedicated solely to ears - of course you aren’t.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> lol, there’s an entire section dedicated solely to ears - of course you aren’t.


Lol 😅


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

So his ears have been showing lots of signs for the past few days now! So hoping once teething is over they will be back up permanently


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Lookin' good!


Thanks


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kiki18 said:


> Hello so I’m new to this as well as a new puppy owner. I have a GSD purebred North American showline 4 months , and I’m very worried about his ears since they are t up.. we had him ever since he was 9 weeks or so they do go up but they don’t stay up and do the comb over etc but they don’t stay like that.. should I glue? I talked to the vet and breeder about it and they aren’t worried. I don’t know he’s teething so they are super floppy now.. ugh I just want his ears up.. his mom and dad and the rest of his litters mates as well as their pedigree all has ears up.. everyone is telling me not to worry and getting sick and tired of hearing it haha.. I’m probably worried for no reason but still..


getting enough calcium? new teeth takes a little bit more calcium


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Our GSD at two months old - https://www.robinannephotography.com/Buddy/i-XPmdNGz/A

and four months old - https://www.robinannephotography.com/Buddy/i-qV3FCTT/A

two years old - https://www.robinannephotography.com/Buddy/i-DjnzkQH/A 

I miss his FLOPPY ears!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dojoson41 said:


> getting enough calcium? new teeth takes a little bit more calcium


 I don’t know I read that feeding calcium can mess up thier growth development.why do you say that?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

bennrobin said:


> Our GSD at two months old - https://www.robinannephotography.com/Buddy/i-XPmdNGz/A
> 
> and four months old - https://www.robinannephotography.com/Buddy/i-qV3FCTT/A
> 
> ...


Aww cute! I really hope they stay up.. my mom doesn’t seem worried about it..


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Yayy!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kiki18 said:


> I don’t know I read that feeding calcium can mess up thier growth development.why do you say that?


I would stay away from any kind of supplements, especially calcium. That isn’t going to help you and will cause problems. As long as you feed a balanced food you don’t need supplements. If you feed a food that isn’t balanced, I’d recommend you change.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The advice I have for you is making sure he has plenty of things to chew on to work his jaw muscles.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

These pictures lead me to believe he’ll be fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I would stay away from any kind of supplements, especially calcium. That isn’t going to help you and will cause problems. As long as you feed a balanced food you don’t need supplements. If you feed a food that isn’t balanced, I’d recommend you change.


Yeah we are feeding him purina essential care large breed puppy food, the vet gave it to us when he was 8 weeks old hes still on it but the amount increased.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Kiki18 said:


> Yeah we are feeding him purina essential care large breed puppy food, the vet gave it to us when he was 8 weeks old hes still on it but the amount increased.


Here are the numbers to look for, courtesy of one of my dogs breeders.
1.2 to 1.8% calcium
• 1.0 to 1.6% phosphorus
• Calcium-to-phosphorus ratio 1:1 to 1.8:1


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> The advice I have for you is making sure he has plenty of things to chew on to work his jaw muscles.


yes im working on getting him to chew more


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Here are the numbers to look for, courtesy of one of my dogs breeders.
> 1.2 to 1.8% calcium
> • 1.0 to 1.6% phosphorus
> • Calcium-to-phosphorus ratio 1:1 to 1.8:1


okay thank you


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> These pictures lead me to believe he’ll be fine.


i really hope so! haha


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Yayy!


i know im hoping they stay up!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> i really hope so! haha


 is it normal for one ear to stay flopped over his head for an hour?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

An hour, a day, a month, or more. It's all normal. Please stop worrying. Your dog is doing just fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> An hour, a day, a month, or more. It's all normal. Please stop worrying. Your dog is doing just fine.


Alright


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Stop worrying about his ears, worry about bonding and exposure to many different sights, sounds, surfaces.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Stop worrying about his ears, worry about bonding and exposure to many different sights, sounds, surfaces.


I really wish I could.. unfortunately I have an anxiety disorder and can’t stop worrying not trying to make excuses but it’s all I think of .. I really wish I could just not worry like everyone else ugh..


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

If it helps relieve your anxiety, go ahead and tape them up for 2 weeks. You may however need to repeat that. Years ago we did this with a 5 month old shep pup using those "pink" foam curlers you can buy at the drug store plus some surgical glue for the inside of curler wrapped in breathable surgical tape. With the next two we left the ears alone and although one had a lazy ear, it did stand up straight at 6 months without any help. Again, if it makes you feel better, go ahead.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dickwol said:


> If it helps relieve your anxiety, go ahead and tape them up for 2 weeks. You may however need to repeat that. Years ago we did this with a 5 month old shep pup using those "pink" foam curlers you can buy at the drug store plus some surgical glue for the inside of curler wrapped in breathable surgical tape. With the next two we left the ears alone and although one had a lazy ear, it did stand up straight at 6 months without any help. Again, if it makes you feel better, go ahead.


That’s what we’re will do if his ears aren’t up at 5 months..


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

You do realize that all this anxiety about your dog's ears can affect your relationship with him, right? He knows you aren't happy with him and this is so unfair to him.

Your dog is teething. Even if you tape those ears they aren't likely to stay up.

If he is causing you so much angst, maybe he's not the right dog for you. 

Or maybe you could just learn to love your dog unconditionally, no matter what his ears do. After all, it's the way he is trying to love you.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> You do realize that all this anxiety about your dog's ears can affect your relationship with him, right? He knows you aren't happy with him and this is so unfair to him.
> 
> Your dog is teething. Even if you tape those ears they aren't likely to stay up.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I’m aware of that.. what do you mean it’s likely it won’t stay up?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> You do realize that all this anxiety about your dog's ears can affect your relationship with him, right? He knows you aren't happy with him and this is so unfair to him.
> 
> Your dog is teething. Even if you tape those ears they aren't likely to stay up.
> 
> ...


I do love him but I’m one of those people that unfortunately care a lot of looks if the breed is supposed to have it they should..


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

They won't stay up until the teething is over. Some dogs will take even longer and it might be a few months after they are finished teething. There is no normal timeline.

Until they come up for good, they will be all over the place and do all kinds of crazy things. None of those things means they won't stand when they are ready.

I'm a firm believer that you can't force ears to stand. They will come up when they come up.

You really need to stop focusing on his ears and devote yourself to his training and your relationship. You both will be better off if you do that.

Your pup will look just as he is supposed to. But you have to give him enough time for his particular body to get to that point. 

Constantly posting about it isn't going to speed up the process😊.

Do you mean you won't love your dog if his ears don't stand? If that is the case he really might not be the right breed for you.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> They won't stay up until the teething is over. Some dogs will take even longer and it might be a few months after they are finished teething. There is no normal timeline.
> 
> Until they come up for good, they will be all over the place and do all kinds of crazy things. None of those things means they won't stand when they are ready.
> 
> ...


No I would love him even if his ears don’t stand but I would be upset but I would still love him of course! Yes his ears are doing crazy things lol and I get so worried because they look firm and up for good and then next it’s down and then I doubt it.. I’m really sorry if I’m annoying everyone about this..


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

If it helps think about this way, at his age his ears look just they supposed too for the breed, enjoy the show take plenty of pictures. Once they go up and stay up you will miss the crazy ear looks.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> If it helps think about this way, at his age his ears look just they supposed too for the breed, enjoy the show take plenty of pictures. Once they go up and stay up you will miss the crazy ear looks.


Okay I’m going to think of it that way for now on!


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> i know im hoping they stay up!


Definitely!


----------



## Bellabell (Nov 13, 2021)

Your handsome (best dog EVER) will come to be all that you can ever dream he’d be…i promise you that…give him a bit of time, his ears may even go one up one down, but eventually they will both stand up and be at total attention to you, his person! Loyal royal through and through. Careful about wishing the pup outta him (2+years at least), cause once they are all grown up, they are in serious business! Best Wishes to you both its a wonderful life …angels in doggie suits, im convinced!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Definitely!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bellabell said:


> Your handsome (best dog EVER) will come to be all that you can ever dream he’d be…i promise you that…give him a bit of time, his ears may even go one up one down, but eventually they will both stand up and be at total attention to you, his person! Loyal royal through and through. Careful about wishing the pup outta him (2+years at least), cause once they are all grown up, they are in serious business! Best Wishes to you both its a wonderful life …angels in doggie suits, im convinced!


Yes you are right i am going to enjoy the puppy stage instead of worrying  today he has one ear basically up just the tip is folded and the other ear coming up. im excited for my new best friend its only beginning <3


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> If it helps think about this way, at his age his ears look just they supposed too for the breed, enjoy the show take plenty of pictures. Once they go up and stay up you will miss the crazy ear looks.


I hope they stay up but I kinda doubt it since before teething they went up but never stayed up only went up and down sorta before the start of real teething, I’ll still love him though even ears don’t stay up


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> I hope they stay up but I kinda doubt it since before teething they went up but never stayed up only went up and down sorta before the start of real teething, I’ll still love him though even ears don’t stay up


And if they don’t stay up we can try gluing at 5 months or so after teething so right now is just a wait and see


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

At 5 months, your dog may not be through teething. If after 7 or 8 months old, THEN maybe think about it. But not at 5 months.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> At 5 months, your dog may not be through teething. If after 7 or 8 months old, THEN maybe think about it. But not at 5 months.


Tbh I don’t know anymore.. his mom has one ear that’s folded but it might have been damaged when she was a pup or it’s soft ear.. I don’t know the breeder never told us. His dad has both ears completely up that’s why I’m questioning now


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kiki18 said:


> And if they don’t stay up we can try gluing at 5 months or so after teething so right now is just a wait and see


You are kind of exhausting 
Your pup is doing EXACTLY what 98% of GSD puppies do. 1% go up super early and stay up and 1% never go up. It can take up to a year but once they stand (and almost always flop again for awhile) the eventually stand for good.

Stop worrying about it, stop posting about it, stop looking at his ears. You'll soon be back to shout success and say how silly you feel fretting about it. You have weeks to months to go before they stay up, totally normal.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> At 5 months, your dog may not be through teething. If after 7 or 8 months old, THEN maybe think about it. But not at 5 months.


His ears don’t feel firm either but they do stand it’s weird lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You are kind of exhausting
> Your pup is doing EXACTLY what 98% of GSD puppies do. 1% go up super early and stay up and 1% never go up. It can take up to a year but once they stand (and almost always flop again for awhile) the eventually stand for good.
> 
> Stop worrying about it, stop posting about it, stop looking at his ears. You'll soon be back to shout success and say how silly you feel fretting about it. You have weeks to months to go before they stay up, totally normal.


I hope lol but it might just be genetics


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You are kind of exhausting
> Your pup is doing EXACTLY what 98% of GSD puppies do. 1% go up super early and stay up and 1% never go up. It can take up to a year but once they stand (and almost always flop again for awhile) the eventually stand for good.
> 
> Stop worrying about it, stop posting about it, stop looking at his ears. You'll soon be back to shout success and say how silly you feel fretting about it. You have weeks to months to go before they stay up, totally normal.


I’m sorry 😅🥲


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

If it's genetic, taping won't help. Please just leave them alone and give them A LOT more time. That's not minutes. It's months, many more than one.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This is Star of Hope at 9 months. If you look closely, you will see a crease in her ears. Yes, that means her ears had ONLY RECENTLY become fully erect.

I never taped them glued them or did anything else with them. Her ears were up at 12 weeks when I brought her home from her breeder, and I just hung on to what people were telling me: If they've been up before, they WILL come up again!

And they did!

This is my favourite picture of her. She lived to be 14 1/2.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> This is Star of Hope at 9 months. If you look closely, you will see a crease in her ears. Yes, that means her ears had ONLY RECENTLY become fully erect.
> 
> I never taped them glued them or did anything else with them. Her ears were up at 12 weeks when I brought her home from her breeder, and I just hung on to what people were telling me: If they've been up before, they WILL come up again!
> 
> ...


Aw beautiful!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> If it's genetic, taping won't help. Please just leave them alone and give them A LOT more time. That's not minutes. It's months, many more than one.


True but I’m going to try and do everything in my power if it comes to that case


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

to be fair…. you’ve gotten 4 pages of favorable responses to the info you provided, then added 5 pages in that the dam has a “folded” ear. so….. your pups ears may not stand.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> If it's genetic, taping won't help. Please just leave them alone and give them A LOT more time. That's not minutes. It's months, many more than one.


But what I don’t get is they have been up and down just never stayed up. Like I said we will try everything if it comes to the case of fixing /helping them.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> to be fair…. you’ve gotten 4 pages of favorable responses to the info you provided, then added 5 pages in that the dam has a “folded” ear. so….. your pups ears may not stand.


Then we will make it stand..


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

….maybe shift your focus on playing, training, overall dog care. share a bit about his personality and why you love the breed. it’ll make the time go a lot faster. obsessing does the opposite.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> ….maybe shift your focus on playing, training, overall dog care. share a bit about his personality and why you love the breed. it’ll make the time go a lot faster. obsessing does the opposite.


I do.. I’m only a teen so it’s hard to completely not worry about it.. Im sorry if I seem like horrible dog owner to everyone..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> to be fair…. you’ve gotten 4 pages of favorable responses to the info you provided, then added 5 pages in that the dam has a “folded” ear. so….. your pups ears may not stand.


its not completely folded like a lab its still up but the tip is folded.. anyways im done with this


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kiki18 said:


> I do.. I’m only a teen so it’s hard to completely not worry about it.. Im sorry if I seem like horrible dog owner to everyone..


You don't seem horrible at all, just obsessive  
To Fodder's point, I don't understand if erect ears are this ultra important to you, why did you buy a pup from a weak eared Dam? 

I assume a BYB since that dog really shouldn't be bred with that fault. You upped the chance that the puppies carry the weak gene now. 

And you keep saying over and over that you don't understand why the ears are up and don't, yet you've been told over and over that this is completely normal for almost every GSD whose ears eventually stay up.


----------



## Kaly (Nov 19, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You don't seem horrible at all, just obsessive
> To Fodder's point, I don't understand if erect ears are this ultra important to you, why did you buy a pup from a weak eared Dam?
> 
> I assume a BYB since that dog really shouldn't be bred with that fault. You upped the chance that the puppies carry the weak gene now.
> ...


Hi sorry about all of this. She’s my sister and she has bad ocd about obsessing over things. You all are assuming that she’s a horrible dog owner or wherever and we all love him unconditionally, train, play heck he is even going to puppy class next week. He’s learning fast and growing each day! Ears are changing a lot, I been telling her to not worry about it and just wait and see. I am sorry if she annoyed you all, we both are just teens and wants the best for our beautiful boy. She left this forum cuz how upset she was. We didn’t buy him he was a gift to us from our moms partner. Both dam and sire have ears, every pup in the litter is falling in the same changes. Some up some down some up and one down, etc and that makes me believe that he is right on track.


----------



## Kaly (Nov 19, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You don't seem horrible at all, just obsessive
> To Fodder's point, I don't understand if erect ears are this ultra important to you, why did you buy a pup from a weak eared Dam?
> 
> I assume a BYB since that dog really shouldn't be bred with that fault. You upped the chance that the puppies carry the weak gene now.
> ...


I been telling her to not worry and stop searching things up sigh. Sorry about all of this. Just letting you all know the account is deleted


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaly said:


> I been telling her to not worry and stop searching things up sigh. Sorry about all of this. Just letting you all know the account is deleted


It’s not deleted but a lot less active now


----------



## Kaly (Nov 19, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> It’s not deleted but a lot less active now


Sorry


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaly said:


> Sorry


It’s fine


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You don't seem horrible at all, just obsessive
> To Fodder's point, I don't understand if erect ears are this ultra important to you, why did you buy a pup from a weak eared Dam?
> 
> I assume a BYB since that dog really shouldn't be bred with that fault. You upped the chance that the puppies carry the weak gene now.
> ...


No they aren’t backyard breeders at all actually they are North American purebred show line breeders, even if it is genetics both ears can stand up and did stand up but just didn’t stay up, that’s why I’m assuming he might have ears like his sire but tbh I don’t care anymore


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nobody thinks you are horrible. We are happy for you enjoying your new puppy and we love your enthusiasmPlease talk about something else though.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Nobody thinks you are horrible. We are happy for you enjoying your new puppy and we love your enthusiasmPlease talk about something else though.


I will  just taking a little break now


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Share some pics, what is your pup's favorite toy?


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Sorry if this has been upsetting to you. We really are trying to help and reassure you.

Maybe next time you question you pup's ears you should go back and read all the responses here. There really isn't anything else we can say and we really believe those ears will be fine.

Your pup is beautiful and I would love to have a bi-color like him. I've had several German Shepherds over the years but never one with that coloring. Lucky you!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

NO ONE thinks you're a horrible dog owner. No one.
I had a weak eared female 4 dogs ago and I think I was a bit disappointed at the time but don't really remember. 
She was the best dog ever, like all of them


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Sorry if this has been upsetting to you. We really are trying to help and reassure you.
> 
> Maybe next time you question you pup's ears you should go back and read all the responses here. There really isn't anything else we can say and we really believe those ears will be fine.
> 
> Your pup is beautiful and I would love to have a bi-color like him. I've had several German Shepherds over the years but never one with that coloring. Lucky you!


It’s alright  yes he really is beautiful we absolutely love him both ears were up today so I highly think his ears will be up and stay up. Of you want I can post a pic of the mom but it doesn’t matter anyways


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> NO ONE thinks you're a horrible dog owner. No one.
> I had a weak eared female 4 dogs ago and I think I was a bit disappointed at the time but don't really remember.
> She was the best dog ever, like all of them


Okay I’m sorry I guess I jumped to conclusions.. Aw that’s nice


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Share some pics, what is your pup's favorite toy?


Oh my he likes all of them haha 😂 he loves squeaky ones and I know this isn’t a toy but he loves bully sticks


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Nobody thinks you are horrible. We are happy for you enjoying your new puppy and we love your enthusiasmPlease talk about something else though.


Will do


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> to be fair…. you’ve gotten 4 pages of favorable responses to the info you provided, then added 5 pages in that the dam has a “folded” ear. so….. your pups ears may not stand.


true 😅 I’m pretty sure they will since both can stand and did stand I can always post a pic of the mom of what I mean by folded her one ear is up though also her dam and sire both had ears etc so it might just be a fluke or possibly got damaged when she was younger but anyways It doesn’t matter anyways I love my boy  and won’t ever be replacing him


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Kiki18 said:


> Oh my he likes all of them haha 😂 he loves squeaky ones and I know this isn’t a toy but he loves bully sticks


Nice,my girl, Jaz, loves squeakies too.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Nice,my girl, Jaz, loves squeakies too.


Aw haha cute!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

View attachment 580545

He used to have nice pointy tips when he was 8 weeks but now I notice the tips or the ear flap looks big almost like it’s swollen I feel it and it doesn’t feel swollen and they don’t smell or anything.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> View attachment 580545
> He used to have nice pointy tips when he was 8 weeks but now I notice the tips or the ear flap looks big almost like it’s swollen I feel it and it doesn’t feel swollen and they don’t smell or anything.


Nvm they are fine


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

not worrying about it and the chewing also just waiting patiently and knowing they go up and down and all around lol helped a-lot .He’s chewing lots now bully sticks marrow bones pig ears of course we are careful on how long he can have it! He’s getting his tail too growing each day!


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Aww he's looking so good! I'm also a teen, and we worry too much sometimes! Sorry that we may have made you feel like a bad owner, I'm sure it wasn't anyone's intention 🥰


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Aww he's looking so good! I'm also a teen, and we worry too much sometimes! Sorry that we may have made you feel like a bad owner, I'm sure it wasn't anyone's intention 🥰


Thank you so much! It’s alright I guess I over reacted and miss understood 😅 ❤ All good ☺


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Aww he's looking so good! I'm also a teen, and we worry too much sometimes! Sorry that we may have made you feel like a bad owner, I'm sure it wasn't anyone's intention 🥰


And can I ask you something? Since I never felt an mature German shepherds ears before I have no clue how thick or thin they should be I’m used to horses so when I feel horses ears they feel very thick and firm are German shepherds ears supposed to feel firm like a horses?


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> And can I ask you something? Since I never felt an mature German shepherds ears before I have no clue how thick or thin they should be I’m used to horses so when I feel horses ears they feel very thick and firm are German shepherds ears supposed to feel firm like a horses?


I wouldn't say like a horse, I've hung around horses for a while aswell. I just felt my boys now, they're not firm at all even though standing, but they aren't thin (maybe it's because they're fluffy), I can softy touch them with a finger and they'll bend back. I don't think they're meant to be as firm and thick as a horse 😂


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> I wouldn't say like a horse, I've hung around horses for a while aswell. I just felt my boys now, they're not firm at all even though standing, but they aren't thin (maybe it's because they're fluffy), I can softy touch them with a finger and they'll bend back. I don't think they're meant to be as firm and thick as a horse 😂


Ohh okay haha I was worried that they should be like a horse 😳😅 okay makes sense















This is basically how his ears are for 3 days now lol


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

Halfway up lmao! They're gorgeous.


----------



## rocknrobin76 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello my Baby is almost 4 months and her ears just starting to stand up last week , I was worried about the same thing one would stand the other would be floppy, but last week there up and stay up


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

rocknrobin76 said:


> Hello my Baby is almost 4 months and her ears just starting to stand up last week , I was worried about the same thing one would stand the other would be floppy, but last week there up and stay up


You're the third with a 4 month old in this discussion 😂


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> Halfway up lmao! They're gorgeous.


Thank you! Yup!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fika said:


> You're the third with a 4 month old in this discussion 😂


Lmao 😅 😂 ahh the joy in new GSD owners


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

rocknrobin76 said:


> View attachment 580584
> Hello my Baby is almost 4 months and her ears just starting to stand up last week , I was worried about the same thing one would stand the other would be floppy, but last week there up and stay up


Aw what a beautiful pup! Your girl is gorgeous! Super happy for you! 😁❤ He is very close!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

So they were basically up expect for the tips for 3 days but now the left one looks like it’s broken or it has a grease in it.. should I do something I’m freaking out! Before and now.. I’m really really freaking out why did it suddenly just crease in There is no open space whatsoever anymore .. should I put a breath right strips just on the left one were the crease is?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Don’t worry, ear dance happens all the time, if they were up at one point they will be up again, just relax and be patient!)


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Relax… those ears are going to go all over the place. He also looks to have rather large ears so they may take a bit longer to come up.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Don’t worry, ear dance happens all the time, if they were up at one point they will be up again, just relax and be patient!)


Yeah they do go up down and all around one point one f then the right one stayed completely up for a day or so usually they go up but rarely they stay up


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Relax… those ears are going to go all over the place. He also looks to have rather large ears so they may take a bit longer to come up.


Yeah he does have big ears.. lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Relax… those ears are going to go all over the place. He also looks to have rather large ears so they may take a bit longer to come up.


I just hope the crease in the left ear won’t harden sideways like that


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

_sigh_
All the good advice here seems to have zero lasting impression....
Play with your dog, train your dog, engage with your dog. Stop looking at his ears.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I know you get anxious, take a deep breath and know this all normal and nothing to worry about. Do not try to fix them they will do their own thing for a while, completely normal and nothing to stress about.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> _sigh_
> All the good advice here seems to have zero lasting impression....
> Play with your dog, train your dog, engage with your dog. Stop looking at his ears.


I’m sorry I wasn’t worrying until I saw that left ear down like that I just thought it was broken or something


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> I know you get anxious, take a deep breath and know this all normal and nothing to worry about. Do not try to fix them they will do their own thing for a while, completely normal and nothing to stress about.


Oh yes we are training him and playing etc he just went to his first puppy class today and we got his CKC Canadian kennel club papers today as well so lots been going on haha..Yeah we won’t be fixing them at this point as he still needs his adult canines and molars the baby ones haven’t fallen out yet ah I’m so sorry I just freak out first time dog owner ever.. 😅 my mom had dogs before though. So yeah considering everyone is saying it’s all normal then it is… im sorry for freaking out.. I’m probably annoying everyone 😟


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't feel bad! As someone who also has anxiety (well, other stuff too, but also anxiety) I totally get that fixation. Try to relax, but don't feel bad.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Kiki18 said:


> Oh yes we are training him and playing etc he just went to his first puppy class today and we got his CKC Canadian kennel club papers today as well so lots been going on haha..Yeah we won’t be fixing them at this point as he still needs his adult canines and molars the baby ones haven’t fallen out yet ah I’m so sorry I just freak out first time dog owner ever.. 😅 my mom had dogs before though. So yeah considering everyone is saying it’s all normal then it is… im sorry for freaking out.. I’m probably annoying everyone 😟


Congrats on starting puppy class, focus on the homework they gave you. When you go back you'll easily notice those that did not do the homework, that must drive trainers nuts.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> _sigh_
> All the good advice here seems to have zero lasting impression....
> Play with your dog, train your dog, engage with your dog. Stop looking at his ears.





jarn said:


> Don't feel bad! As someone who also has anxiety (well, other stuff too, but also anxiety) I totally get that fixation. Try to relax, but don't feel bad.


ah I try very hard but I’ll try harder lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Congrats on starting puppy class, focus on the homework they gave you. When you go back you'll easily notice those that did not do the homework, that must drive trainers nuts.


Thank you! Yup I’ll be focusing on what the home work is! they did say that he’s very good!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

He’s trying lol I think he just needs to grow into his big ears it’s like they are heavy when up















the base is firm and solid though


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Relax… those ears are going to go all over the place. He also looks to have rather large ears so they may take a bit longer to come up.


I have a question how do I know if my pup has soft ears?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kiki18 said:


> I have a question how do I know if my pup has soft ears?


You wait a year.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You wait a year.


Oh okay.. well im
Not waiting that long lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Those look as if they’ll pop up any day now.
Have you been giving him chews?
These seem expensive but they are cheaper than dental cleaning, and last a very long time.
You let them chew for 10 minutes and then store in the freezer for next time. I trade for another treat so I can take it away easily.








Grassfed Beef Rawhide Roll 10"


Keep your dog entertained with our all natural 10-inch grassfed beef rawhide rolls! Perfect for medium to large dogs, our chews will help to keep your pet's jaws strong, teeth clean, and their natural instinct to chew satisfied! These ship 2 rolls per bag.




whiteoakpastures.com


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Those look as if they’ll pop up any day now.
> Have you been giving him chews?
> These seem expensive but they are cheaper than dental cleaning, and last a very long time.
> You let them chew for 10 minutes and then store in the freezer for next time. I trade for another treat so I can take it away easily.
> ...


Yes we have been giving him lots to chew his ears came back down again his premolars are growing in and he’s about to loose his canines soon but I’ll look into more things thank you


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They will come up when he finishes teething.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> They will come up when he finishes teething.


Alright


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> They will come up when he finishes teething.


When do they start to grow into their ears everyone says he has big ears


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

They grow into them as they themselves grow


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiki18 said:


> When do they start to grow into their ears everyone says he has big ears


2 to 3 years of age.

4 months:











2 years:


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> 2 to 3 years of age.


And some just have proportionately larger or smaller ears within the breed. Rogan's ears are 6"+ base to tip.
They're dogs not computer programs ....


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> 2 to 3 years of age.
> 
> 4 months:
> View attachment 580653
> ...


Oh.. well I’m just going to see how they are at 5 months he’s almost done teething molars are coming in now just needs to loose his canines and that’s it


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Since they still aren’t staying up and the left one is looking like a rose ear now.. I’m waiting until he’s 5 months to help , already talked to the breeder just waiting on the glue. which he will be done teething soon


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> And some just have proportionately larger or smaller ears within the breed. Rogan's ears are 6"+ base to tip.
> They're dogs not computer programs ....


Yup.

This is a breed that requires patience in many respects, from behavior to looks.

You don’t get your dream GSD until you put in some time and effort 😁


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kiki18 said:


> Since they still aren’t staying up and the left one is looking like a rose ear now.. I’m waiting until he’s 5 months to help , already talked to the breeder just waiting on the glue. which he will be done teething soon


There is no evidence that gluing or taping works, but ample evidence that it can do damage.
Some dogs take up to a year or so to keep their ears up. At 5 months your dog is still very young and as others have said, repeatedly, they will go up and down and all over. 
A breeder who is quick to tape or glue is expecting weak ears.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiki18 said:


> Since they still aren’t staying up and the left one is looking like a rose ear now.. I’m waiting until he’s 5 months to help , already talked to the breeder just waiting on the glue. which he will be done teething soon


Seriously, I would stop all this stressing.
He will be what he will be, and no amount of worrying and thinking about it will make them do one thing or another.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> There is no evidence that gluing or taping works, but ample evidence that it can do damage.
> Some dogs take up to a year or so to keep their ears up. At 5 months your dog is still very young and as others have said, repeatedly, they will go up and down and all over.
> *A breeder who is quick to tape or glue is expecting weak ears.*


Dam already has a folded or soft ear so buyers accepted a pup predispositioned to soft ears.
I still think these will stand but if perfect breed standard looks were so high on your list that it's all you can think of, this was a litter to skip. Personally, I think he looks awesome regardless.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> There is no evidence that gluing or taping works, but ample evidence that it can do damage.
> Some dogs take up to a year or so to keep their ears up. At 5 months your dog is still very young and as others have said, repeatedly, they will go up and down and all over.
> A breeder who is quick to tape or glue is expecting weak ears.


I don’t know.. we already talked to the breeder and she said if not up at 5 months we could try to glue.. since most dogs there have ears up at 5 months they are all North American showlines


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kiki18 said:


> I don’t know.. we already talked to the breeder and she said if not up at 5 months we could try to glue.. since most dogs there have ears up at 5 months they are all North American showlines





Kiki18 said:


> Sorry.. but I’m not going to be having a floppy ear GSD.


Then I guess you should have passed on the free pup.
I can promise you that at no point while on patrol did I think her I'm glad my dogs ears stand up. 
You do you. I wish your pup much luck.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> There is no evidence that gluing or taping works, but ample evidence that it can do damage.
> Some dogs take up to a year or so to keep their ears up. At 5 months your dog is still very young and as others have said, repeatedly, they will go up and down and all over.
> A breeder who is quick to tape or glue is expecting weak ears.


She’s actually just saying that so I don’t have to stress since I’ve been stressing out about this for a while now.. the vet says he’s pretty confident that they will go up on their own so does everyone else.. but me ..😶. Yes I know that’s why we might glue at 5 months or think about it we are hoping it just goes up in its own the right one is very close, just needs to open at the side and tip


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Then I guess you should have passed on the free pup.
> I can promise you that at no point while on patrol did I think her I'm glad my dogs ears stand up.
> You do you. I wish your pup much luck.


I couldn’t.. my moms partner bought the pup for him but he realized the pup was to much work so he gave him to us. Thanks so do I..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Why is this so important to you? 

Most dogs' ears are not necessarily up by 5 months. All dogs are different and each one is an individual. There is no such thing as "most dogs".

If you don't want to risk damaging those ears and guaranteeing they will never, ever stand, leave them alone. Messing with them is the worst thing you can do. They are doing fine and don't need to be glued. 

Think of how that would feel to your dog. He won't be able to move his ears the way they are meant to move. Would you glue a child's ears to his head if they stuck out?

Stop obsessing about the ears. Put your dog's feelings ahead of your own.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Why is this so important to you?
> 
> Most dogs' ears are not necessarily up by 5 months. All dogs are different and each one is an individual. There is no such thing as "most dogs".
> 
> ...


Also when I say up I mean ear folds open I don’t care if his ears are more on the side that’s fine…


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Kiki18 it seems you're also stressing out the folks here that have kindly tried to help and reassure you.Give it a rest for a week or so. When members start getting short tempered and arguing the thread will be locked. New threads on the same subject will not be allowed. Please find a different subject that interests you.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Forms will also prevent those ears from moving naturally and can be very uncomfortable for the dog. The glue can also cause allergic reactions and swelling in the ears. Try and get swollen ears to stand up! Some never will afterwards.

I wasn't suggesting you glue them to his head.

Folds in the ears are normal. They mean nothing about whether or not the ears will stand.

Please just leave them alone, 5 months, 6 months or 10 months. Don't risk damaging them by glueing them.

I'm done here. There is nothing that will convince you that the dog is doing exactly what he should be doing. For his sake I hope they are standing on the morning of his 5th month.

Good luck


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Forms will also prevent those ears from moving naturally and can be very uncomfortable for the dog. The glue can also cause allergic reactions and swelling in the ears. Try and get swollen ears to stand up! Some never will afterwards.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting you glue them to his head.
> 
> ...


Okay well we are just thinking about it but we are pretty sure they will open up on their own


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> @Kiki18 it seems you're also stressing out the folks here that have kindly tried to help and reassure you.Give it a rest for a week or so. When members start getting short tempered and arguing the thread will be locked. New threads on the same subject will not be allowed. Please find a different subject that interests you.


… well then I kindly ask if I’m stressing them out to go to another post I’m sorry if I’m stressing out people.. my apologies


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You need to stop with the constant updates. One a week is plenty.
It's a public forum. You cannot decide who reads and posts.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiki18 said:


> Sorry.. but I’m not going to be having a floppy eared GSD


Oh?
And what will you do, if he is?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh?
> And what will you do, if he is?


.. nvm how do you delete a post I’m done with this discussion


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> You need to stop with the constant updates. One a week is plenty.
> It's a public forum. You cannot decide who reads and posts.


How do I delete this post


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Kiki18 said:


> Glue.. and fix it anyways I’m done


The only way to make weak/floppy ears stand is putting implants in surgically and that would make the dog lose the ability to move their ears naturally. If they don’t come up then that’s that. Based on your pup’s ears though I’d say there’s a pretty good chance they’ll pop up eventually.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> The only way to make weak/floppy ears stand is putting implants in surgically and that would make the dog lose the ability to move their ears naturally. If they don’t come up then that’s that. Based on your pup’s ears though I’d say there’s a pretty good chance they’ll pop up eventually.


Yeah I know I’m done worrying about ears anyways I want to delete this ear post but I don’t know how


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kiki18 said:


> How do I delete this post


you cannot delete a post or thread.
you can edit/delete content (as you already know) but doing that excessively will result in a suspension.
you can request that the thread be locked, but as dogma pointed out - creating new threads on the same topic just because you don’t like the way this one turned out, will not be allowed either.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> you cannot delete a post or thread.
> you can edit/delete content (as you already know) but doing that excessively will result in a suspension.
> you can request that the thread be locked, but as dogma pointed out - creating new threads on the same topic just because you don’t like the way this one turned out, will not be allowed either.


Can I just say not active on this thread anymore and just leave it? I’m going to post more things rather then ears lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> You need to stop with the constant updates. One a week is plenty.
> It's a public forum. You cannot decide who reads and posts.


Alright I’m just got to update this thread saying not active post


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tell you what,it's closed until Friday December 3rd.Take a break.


----------

